# Pleco ID



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pictures are poorly taken...

this pleco got a flat head and black round dots

so what do you think? (its not a common, sultan, rubber)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

any chance we can get a better...or at least close up pic of the pleco?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> any chance we can get a better...or at least close up pic of the pleco?


I will try later..

it looks like a L025 but without the red fins and the spikes row at the side


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

its def not a L025 or any member of that family. judging from the shape the mouth, it looks to be in the ancistrus genus or chaetostoma


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like some type of Peckoltia sp. I think maybe a young L-075/124 but that is just a guess. Or it is a common there are 4 types now being sold as common plecs.

Better pic will get you a better ID


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> its def not a L025 or any member of that family. judging from the shape the mouth, it looks to be in the ancistrus genus or chaetostoma


oh well.. I will dream about that xD

I got it from lucky's two days ago..

for $7.. he was in a tank by himself with full of loaches..


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> oh well.. I will dream about that xD
> 
> I got it from lucky's two days ago..
> 
> for $7.. he was in a tank by himself with full of loaches..


If that is the case I would say some type of common plec then.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> If that is the case I would say some type of common plec then.


ok thanks

^^

its just too small and quick to catch it, I'd have to wait till it grows up for another ID...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> ok thanks
> 
> ^^
> 
> its just too small and quick to catch it, I'd have to wait till it grows up for another ID...


You can still try put it in a container and take a few shots. This is for sure an easy ID with good pics. Not like my ancistrus sp I have it has been 3 years and still no ID LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would lean more towards a common then that of a sabaji.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The only thing that makes me think it is not a common is the price. Lucky's dont charge more than $4 for one that size.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's some kind of hypostomus as suggested by the mouth shape. As well, I doubt it's a peckolita, panaque, hypanstricus or hemiancistrus just based on the body profile.


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

I found a pleco site with photos, this one might be your guy.

Chaetostoma milesi - http://www.plecofanatics.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=33536&c=516


----------

